# Just found - Arrow by F. A. Baker New York Racing Model?



## stingrayjoe (Oct 26, 2021)

I found this old one recently here in NJ and wondering what year do you suppose? Any relationship with Pierce?

This one still has arrow fletching feathers artwork on top bar near seat tube.

Frame measures 20-1/2" tall. Wheels are 28", possibly mismatched.

Rear hub ND early Model C. Serial # 447652. *I did not scrape the paint off......


----------



## catfish (Oct 26, 2021)

Nice !!!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 26, 2021)

The 24-tooth chain ring sprocket and serial numbers stamping looks similar to an Emblem Angola NY “*Speedwell*” and another bicycle posted before. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/speedwell.158448/








						Trying to figure out what I've got - any assistance/opinions appreciated. | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

Earlier this week I took a trip up to Washington, DC to pick up a couple of bicycles from a 17th century re-enactor friend of mine.  The first is no big deal, I definitely know what I've got:    A late 60's/early 70's AMF Roadmaster Skyrider (reflectors in the pedals, no BMA/6 sticker).  That'll...




					thecabe.com
				



Emblem was known for their motorcycles; and there may have been a Pierce Arrow automobile?


----------



## Blue Streak (Oct 26, 2021)

Here are some F. A. Baker & Co. references found online:

F. A. Baker & Co. (1899-1916) sold bicycles, motorcycles, supplies/parts and talking machines first in Brooklyn then in New York City. Earliest Baker newspaper ad found was 1907, although a reference below states Baker founded his company in 1899 after being a traveling salesman for the Pierce Cycle Company. Baker sold Indian and Pierce motorcycles, Pierce/Queen City/Arrow/Gray Hound/Lindy bicycles, VIM marine engines and bicycle and motorcycle supplies/parts. Baker merged with New York Sporting Goods Company in 1914 but kept F. A. Baker & Co. as a subsidiary company . December 1916 the New York Sporting Goods Company changed its name to Baker, Murray & Imbrie.

Only Arrow Bicycle ad could find, from September 28, 1907 issue of _The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review_. Arrow Bicycles were only made one year by Pierce Cycle Company and sold by F. A. Baker and other representatives around the country.












October 5, 1907 issue of _The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review_.




April 1, 1912 issue of _The Brooklyn Daily Eagle (Brooklyn NY) _- F. A. Baker presents an Arrow Bicycle to The United Cyclists organization. Do not know who made the gifted Arrow if Pierce stopped making it after 1907.




From October 1914 issue of _Hardware Dealers' Magazine:_










December 3, 1916 issue of _The New York Times_. New York Sporting Goods Company becomes Baker, Murray & Imbrie.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 27, 2021)

What it looks like to me is that Angola revived the name after they acquired Pierce. This bike does not have a Pierce chain ring and indeed appears to be an Angola product. V/r Shawn


----------



## stingrayjoe (Oct 27, 2021)

The bike came with this seat chassis but was missing the center binder bolt.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Oct 30, 2021)

Thank you all for the input and extra effort. I do appreciate it.

Back to the approximate year of manufacture - any ideas on what what decade? Serial # on bottom bracket is 447652.

I would like to upgrade and or replace the pedals, chain, grips and saddle with the correct era parts.

See pedals and bottom bracket hardware. Cranks are unmarked, stiletto design. The left pedal is missing the outside end dust cap/plate. No makers marks that I can see on the pedals. They are WELL worn and appear to be original.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Oct 31, 2021)

Underside of fork for identification.


----------



## SKPC (Oct 31, 2021)

Fork threw me at first appearing Meiselbach(Shelby) but bottom of crown says no.  Abundant Arrows and 2" drive pin spacing puts it in the Emblem Angola category.  Miami may have also used that ring..  Serial number examples below close to your number are EMBLEM stampings.   Stamping tools should reveal similar characteristics, but this is a crapshoot imo because there could have been different sets of stamping dies used. and/or replaced over time.
Yours



My moto frame below.



The Emblem Speedwell referenced by Archie Sturmer.



An archbar frame, Emblem.



Your ring with 24 teeth......



From a Sir Patric Cafaro post regarding similar chainwheels.  Close but no cigar...kidney bean slightly different....


----------



## stingrayjoe (Nov 2, 2021)

The raised center section of the handlebars is stamped - 29.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 3, 2021)

stingrayjoe said:


> Thank you all for the input and extra effort. I do appreciate it.
> 
> Back to the approximate year of manufacture - any ideas on what what decade? Serial # on bottom bracket is 447652.
> 
> ...



Assuming the Model C is original to the bike the decade would most likely be the 1920's. Although the C was made until '33 this bike looks earlier and I would place it in the first part of that decade. V/r Shawn


----------



## ccmerz (Nov 3, 2021)

Your bike appears to be an Emblem Road Racer


----------



## stingrayjoe (Nov 14, 2021)

Did some soaking and light cleaning. Replaced the saddle, wood wheels and tires. Added some old grips I had in a drawer.

Thanks again to NM Brant!


----------



## stingrayjoe (Nov 27, 2021)

Updated photos.


----------



## manuelvilla (Feb 5, 2022)

Got one similar


----------



## manuelvilla (Feb 5, 2022)

manuelvilla said:


> Got one similar
> 
> View attachment 1564102
> 
> ...


----------



## stingrayjoe (Feb 5, 2022)

I put it back closer to as found condition, added a chain and Persons saddle. Now it is posted up for sale.


----------

